# I THINK YOU ARE ALL WONDERFUL PEOPLE



## D (Oct 16, 2004)

social anxiety (or whatever people want to call it) makes us very sensitive. people are always saying to get over it and act normal, but thats like telling someone to touch a hot stove and that its not hot and that it wont burn them. maybe, they wont get burned, but we have sensitive hands and when we touch it, we feel pain. the point im tryin to make is that maybe the stove is hot! and everybody else has dulled "senses". frankly, i kinda like being "sensitive" because even tho i am usually feeling extreme pain from all the negativity in my world, i am also able to feel extreme happiness and comfort sometimes from the smallest things that people too often ignore. if i see a child smile, or a beuatiful sky, or i hear a song that makes me happy, i love it and i appreciate it so much. im still not usually able to beleive compliments and stuff, but thats just because of my "majority of the time/probablity" logic. anyway, i just wanted to say that u people are wonderful because you dont think about stupid crap all the time like "normal" people and a lot of usl have STRONGER "senses"


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Great post! I feel the same way. Our senses are heightened and I feel that I see things "normal" people don't see. I think they think I'm kinda' crazy,lol.
Anyway I pity those who have no senses. :lol


----------



## mermaid (Nov 8, 2003)

Wonderful post!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

So true.


----------



## volleychick06 (Oct 15, 2004)

You have really made my day...Thanks!!!!


----------



## D (Oct 16, 2004)

*...*

aw...shucks!...your welcome


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

YAY!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Beautifully spoken, D!

Leilanistar


----------



## Jess (Oct 23, 2004)

*thanks*

thankyou for brightning up my day


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2004)

Thankyou very much. Your words ring so true and mean a lot to me.


----------



## Andy_Uk (Dec 24, 2004)

I hate having heightened sensed and i hate having these senses that something is going to happen to me when it probabley wont.
I am feeling recloosed because of this.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

D said:


> the point im tryin to make is that maybe the stove is hot! and everybody else has dulled "senses".


I kinda disagree with that now. I mean I used to think the same way that my sensitivity came because of my shyness / SA that I had my entire life but now that I successfully found ways to overcome my anxiety I think differently. I'm not as sensitive to certain things (e.g. what if someone disagrees with me).

Having improved senses is a matter of choice so it depends on what you focus on. People with SA tend to approach anxiety causing situations as dangerous situations so of course one has to pay attention to everything that can be potentially dangerous.

This year I finally figured out that I for some reason I didn't trust people. Also, with an overly critical parent I conditioned a lot of negative emotional experiences to being criticized. These to things were reinforced later on whenever I was about to meet new people or kept worrying if I would possibly make a mistake. That ment that I had no self esteem until this year when I finally found answers to why I behaved the way I do and was able to successfully change myself.

It wasn't easy and there were a lot of times when I thought I won't be able to go on but still for some reason persisted.

You do mention a very important point: you have to love yourself and others.


----------

